

HostGator doesn't want to fix an issue that a customer shouldn't even see - adrian_pop

After more than 5 chats with hostgator staff, I still see this issue:<p>Unhandled Exception<p>Message:<p>PHP Startup: SourceGuardian: Unable to initialize module
Module compiled with module API=20060613
PHP    compiled with module API=20090626
These options need to match
Location:<p>Unknown on line 0<p>Why? Because they don't want to. On another domain of mine (without authentication), this was fixed in a matter of minutes, and the one who fixed it said: sourceguardian path is wrong in php.ini for php5.3+ .<p>The domain which shows this error belongs to a friend of mine, and I can't authenticate with his hostgator details because I don't know them.<p>Is this even possible? They know it's an issue, but they are just too lazy to fix it.
======
redegg
ok cool

~~~
adrian_pop
what's so cool about it?

